# Mein Kocmo Weihnachtsrad



## Jesus Freak (12. Dezember 2009)

Nach einem wunderschönen Sommer mit herrlichem Wetter, der für mich ab Anfang August leider geprägt war von Verletzung, endlosen Aufenthalten in Arztpraxen und einer Woche im Krankenhaus, Physiotherapie und Nichtradfahren, erwartete mich Ende Oktober eine Überraschung im Briefkasten: 





Als ich den Absender auf dem Brief gelesen habe, dachte ich erst, ich hätte vergessen ein Abo zu kündigen oder ähnliches. Es stellte sich jedoch schnell heraus, dass mein Lieblingsrad bald Konkurrenz bekommen sollte. 
Ironischerweise mache ich ca. einmal im Jahr bei einem Gewinnspiel mit, und als ich die Postkarte für die Leserwahl des Mountainbike Magazins ausgefüllt habe, saß ich gerade nach der überstandenen Bandscheiben-OP zu Hause rum und hatte eben nichts besseres zu tun...
Die Idee, den Gewinnspielrahmen zu verkaufen, wurde schnell verworfen. Zum einen, weil Kocmo nicht den herausragenden Ruf in der Titanszene genießt und der Erlös daher vergleichsweise gering ausfallen dürfte, zu anderen, weil sich ein Titanrahmen als Basis für ein Winterrad hervorragend eignet. 

Also: das Teil wird aufgebaut. 

Wie? Zunächst mal steht Preis/Leistung im Vordergrund, weil eigentlich in nächster Zeit kein Aufbau geplant war. 
Halt, bevor jetzt alle wegklicken! 

Eine aktuelle XT Kurbel war zwar schnell besorgt, aber genau die langweilt mich mittlerweile ohne Ende, obwohl sie sicher momentan die beste Kurbel für's Geld ist. Knackpunkt sind die HT II Lager, die bei mir einmal im Jahr fällig sind. Und weil ja bald Weihnachten ist: 





Ich habe noch eines dieser Lager zu Hause liegen, das ist mindestens 10 Jahre alt, war in diversen Rädern eingebaut und läuft wie am ersten Tag. Deshalb eine leichte Entscheidung.


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. Dezember 2009)

Weiter geht's mit der Kurbelgarnitur.
Race Face Kurbeln sind neben dem GT Zaskar LE Rahmen, Syncros Komponenten und XTR Schaltungen mein persönliches Synonym für Edelparts, die ich immer in Magazinen bestaunt habe, mir nie leisten konnte und somit auch in den seltensten Fällen in Händen halten konnte. 
Das war back in den 90er Jahren, als ich selbst noch nicht ahnen konnte, welchen Stellenwert Fahrräder annehmen können .  

Jetzt bau ich mir dieses Pärchen an mein Winter-Weihnachtsrad. 





Wobei die Kettenblätter zeitlich nicht zur Kurbel passen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2009)

nic0r!


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Dezember 2009)

sehr lecker die RF in GUNmetall
 es gab auch solche die eher ins blaue gingen
 sehr fein


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Dezember 2009)

Na da bin ich gespannt. Glückwunsch zum Gewinn.

Die Radon/Kocmo-Rahmen sind so schlecht sicher nicht, zumindest technisch. Halt nicht unbedingt was für Schweißnahtfetischisten.


----------



## Splatter666 (12. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> sehr lecker die RF in GUNmetall
> es gab auch solche die eher ins blaue gingen
> sehr fein



Du meinst die hier,oder:





Wenn die aktuellen Preise der alten RF-Kurbeln nur nicht so gesalzen wären, hätte ich die an jedem meiner Bikes. Finde, dass is eine der schönsten Kurbeln überhaupt...

Hier aber noch 2 wirkliche Alternativen:

Kurbel1
Kurbel2

Ich bin auf das Kocmo gespannt 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Triturbo (12. Dezember 2009)

Hört sich gut an, das Projekt!


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Dezember 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Du meinst die hier,oder:
> 
> Wenn die aktuellen Preise der alten RF-Kurbeln nur nicht so gesalzen wären, hätte ich die an jedem meiner Bikes. Finde, dass is eine der schönsten Kurbeln überhaupt...
> 
> Ciao, Splat



exakt und halten........


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. Dezember 2009)

Weniger auffällig, aber doch wichtig:  





Da war ich ja schon am überlegen, ob ich mir endlich mal einen King zulegen soll. Und es gab hier im Forum auch einen schwarzen für schmales Geld...
Aber ich bin mit den zwei Acros Steuersätzen, die ich im Einsatz habe, sehr zufrieden und außerdem sollte man die Locals aus Renningen unterstützen!


----------



## Triturbo (13. Dezember 2009)

Super Steuersatz. Bin den selben auch eben wieder bei Wind und Wetter gefahren. Einfach nur top! Das Rad wird immer besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (13. Dezember 2009)

Es muss nicht immer ein king sein


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. Dezember 2009)

Eines hab ich mir für die Lenkzentrale und die Sattelstütze fest vorgenommen:
Kein Teil von Syntace. Nicht, dass Syntace irgendwie schlecht wäre, aber es langweilt mich (siehe XT Kurbel )
Also sieht's folgendermaßen aus: 





Ein Fan von Aufklebern war ich noch nie. 800er Schleifpapier und Polierpaste helfen da enorm: 









Eigentlich bin ich auch kein Fan von Oversized-Klemmungen, aber der Preis war heiß und 0°-Vorbauten mit 25,4 mm Klemmung sind langsam wirklich selten zu finden... Vor allem, wenn man sie dringend braucht!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub das wird RICHTIG nice!


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Dezember 2009)

jesus... warum 31.8  am ti ht??
( musste es loswerden)

so ein aufbau ist nie dringend
 hättest fragen können
 habe noch etliche 25.4 sachen rumliegen
*too late now*


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. Dezember 2009)

Ja Don, ich wusste, dass Du das sagen würdest...
Die Oversized Klemmung ist ein kleiner Wermutstropfen. Aber das non-Syntace-Konzept und mein Wunsch, einen Thomson Vorbau mit 0° Steigung zu verbauen, lassen nichts anderes zu....


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. Dezember 2009)

Ein Testjahr mit den Looks ist mittlerweile vorbei und ich bin zufrieden, vor allem mit dem Preis/Gewichtsverhältnis. Positiv auch die große Standfläche und das etwas definiertere Einklicken der 2009er Version. 
Die Carbon Version ist leidiglich etwas leichter... Die Standardvariante wiegt 271 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2009)

Was bisher zu sehen ist, finde ich schon ziemlich schick. Auch das OS-Maß am Lenker finde ich in diesem Fall nicht so schlimm, bei dem Ritchey tritt das irgendwie nicht so stark in den Vordergrund. Farblich sollten sowohl die Kurbeln als auch die Pedale sehr gut an ein Titanrad passen. Gibt es eigentlich kein Bild vom Rahmen? Katalogbilder möcht' ich mir nicht angucken


----------



## zingel (14. Dezember 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ein Fan von Aufklebern war ich noch nie. 800er Schleifpapier und Polierpaste helfen da enorm


jetzt noch "Thomson"


----------



## Nordpol (14. Dezember 2009)

> Eigentlich bin ich auch kein Fan von Oversized-Klemmungen, aber der Preis war heiß und 0°-Vorbauten mit 25,4 mm Klemmung sind langsam wirklich selten zu finden...


 
Das Problem kenne ich, die 25,4 werden wirklich immer weniger, und wenn man nicht zich verschiedene Marken am Rad haben will, und vielleicht noch andere wünsche, muß man manchmal Notgedrungen auf 31,8 wechseln....leider.

Sieht selten schön aus...

Ich hätte z.B. gern den Rotor mit der roten Klemmung, gibts aber nur in 31,8...


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Dezember 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> (...)
> Gibt es eigentlich kein Bild vom Rahmen? Katalogbilder möcht' ich mir nicht angucken



Das denke ich mir 
Ich wollte mit Bildern vom Rahmen noch ein bissel warten, um die Spannung etwas hoch zu halten... 
Nur soviel: Er ist am Freitag angekommen und er gefällt mir besser als erwartet!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Dezember 2009)

Sorry aber für mich gibt es nichts anderes als 25,4. Sieht einfach schöner und besser zu einem titan oder stahlbike. Aber wenn der preis so heiss war...na dann sind wir ja alle gespannt wie es aussieht.


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Dezember 2009)

Der Laufradsatz:

DT Hügi 240 Naben (die alten), DT Revo Speichen, rote Alunippel und DT XR 4.2 Felgen. 
Dran hängen auch schon die einteiligen Formula R1 Bremsscheiben, die SLX 11-28 Kasette mit XT Lockring (221 g) und Schwalbe Nobby Nics in 2,25 " mit Michelin Latex Schläuchen. 
Der Nobby Nic ist einfach ein sehr guter Allroundreifen, auch im Matsch, und ist dabei recht leicht. 
Beim Reifengewicht mußte ich schmunzeln, einer wiegt 513 g und einer 573 g!
Die Laufräder lagen noch rum...





Gespannt wird mit tune, waren ebenfalls schon am Start (nur ein Katalogbild):





Und hier noch zwei Rahmendetails: 





Ein Schmankerl ist die Sattelklemme (imho), die hab ich hier in D noch nie live gesehen:





Sorry folks, nur indoor Bilder, dem trüb-grauen Wetter sei Dank.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2009)

hmm mehr!


----------



## corfrimor (15. Dezember 2009)

Thomson-Sattelklemme? Willichwillichwillichundzwarsofort!


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Thomson-Sattelklemme? Willichwillichwillichundzwarsofort!



genau das habe ich eben auch gedacht! unddiesollenendlichlenkermachen


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja, Thomson Lenker wären was feines!

Was den Sattel angeht, geht bei mir nichts anderes als ein Flite. 
Doch die neueren der alten Bauform sind bleischwer und es wurde minderwertigeres Leder verwendet...
Also muss ein echter, alter Flite her, mit gelber Schrift vorne und rotem Schriftzug hinten! Dieser ist von 1993 und in gutem Zustand:





Die Stütze wird natürlich eine Thomson Elite, allerdings habe ich in meiner Weisheit auf den falschen Durchmesser getippt (Fragen hätte man sollen), *daher suche ich eine Thomson Elite Stütze in 27,2 mm und mind. 330 mm Länge!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Thomson-Sattelklemme? Willichwillichwillichundzwarsofort!



Mein Gedanke war kürzer: WO?


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Dezember 2009)

Die Sattelklemme war ein frühzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk...
Ich bin in einen der Radläden in Bayreuth, mit dessen Besitzer ich weniger am Hut habe und fragte nach einer Sattelklemme in 31,8 mm Durchmesser... Der Typ kramt kurz rum, meint "Ich hab eine, aber die ist nicht ganz billig" und zeigt mir die Thomson Klemme. 
Ich hatte das Teil irgendwann mal im www gesehen und nie daran gedacht. Da hab ich nicht lange überlegen müssen....
Im Netz findet man sie schon, aber eher selten.


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Im Netz findet man sie schon, aber eher selten.



danke: "in den warenkorb"


----------



## Thorsten_F (18. Dezember 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Die Sattelklemme war ein frühzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk...
> Ich bin in einen der Radläden in Bayreuth, mit dessen Besitzer ich weniger am Hut habe und fragte nach einer Sattelklemme in 31,8 mm Durchmesser... Der Typ kramt kurz rum, meint "Ich hab eine, aber die ist nicht ganz billig" und zeigt mir die Thomson Klemme.
> Ich hatte das Teil irgendwann mal im www gesehen und nie daran gedacht. Da hab ich nicht lange überlegen müssen....
> Im Netz findet man sie schon, aber eher selten.



und noch seltener in silber.....


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Dezember 2009)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> und noch seltener in silber.....



und keiner mit klemme, ev kommts ja noch............
 ich finde eh :
die sollen sich nicht ausruhen und mehr teile auf demn markt bringen!!!


----------



## Thorsten_F (18. Dezember 2009)

bei crc sind die silbernen gelistet,kein Bild und Termin im März!!!


----------



## corfrimor (18. Dezember 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Im Netz findet man sie schon, aber eher selten.[/URL]



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Coffee (18. Dezember 2009)

was kommen denn für bremsen dran? 
lg coffee


----------



## Jesus Freak (18. Dezember 2009)

Diese hier wird's werden:





Funktioniert gut und ist nicht allzu schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. Dezember 2009)

Naja so schön is de ah wieder net! http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36479

Da gefällt mir die Hope ohne Schnellspanner besser.


----------



## cluso (19. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> danke: "in den warenkorb"



Beschreibung ist gut...für leichtbauorientierte Fahrer... 



Don Trailo schrieb:


> und keiner mit klemme, ev kommts ja noch............
> ich finde eh :
> die sollen sich nicht ausruhen und mehr teile auf demn markt bringen!!!



Don, hab mich mal vor Jahren auf der Eurobike mit denen unterhalten.
Bikekomponenten sind ein absoluter Nebenkriegsschauplatz für Thomson. Die richtige Kohle verdienen die mit anderen Sachen. Was allerdings dann auch entsprechend Arbeitskraft "bindet".


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Dezember 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Beschreibung ist gut...für leichtbauorientierte Fahrer...
> Don, hab mich mal vor Jahren auf der Eurobike mit denen unterhalten.
> Bikekomponenten sind ein absoluter Nebenkriegsschauplatz für Thomson. Die richtige Kohle verdienen die mit anderen Sachen. Was allerdings dann auch entsprechend Arbeitskraft "bindet".



EINEN LENKER  IST DOCH NICHT ZUVIELVERLANGT, ODER?
 UND EBEN AUSRUHEN IST DER SCHRITT VOR DEM STERBEN


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. Dezember 2009)

So, die Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL mit 100 mm...
Bissel schwergewichtig mit 1672 g inkl. Poploc.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Dezember 2009)

ab zum lackierer mit der reba


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. Dezember 2009)

Wart's ab 
Sieht gar nicht so verkehrt aus im eingebauten Zustand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (22. Dezember 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wart's ab
> Sieht gar nicht so verkehrt aus im eingebauten Zustand!



ich glaube nicht........
 ich seh da schwarz.....
 auf deinen würfel würde sie eher passen wegen den weissen decals.........
 titan und weisse decals und weisse gabel finde ich gut
 ansonsten sehr difficil .....


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht........
> ich seh da schwarz.....
> auf deinen würfel würde sie eher passen wegen den weissen decals.........
> titan und weisse decals und weisse gabel finde ich gut
> ansonsten sehr difficil .....



na wenn er den rahmen weiss lackiert und rot gepulverte felgen nimmt passts doch wieder 

ciao
flo


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. Dezember 2009)

Mann Flo, hättest Du das mal früher gesagt. 
Wären die Felgen nicht schon eingespeicht, würde ich sie natürlich Dir zuliebe rot pulvern lassen. Aber ich bin einfach zu faul, den LRS nochmal zu zerlegen...


----------



## versus (22. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> EINEN LENKER  IST DOCH NICHT ZUVIELVERLANGT, ODER?



eben! ein lenker sollte verglichen mit einer stütze, oder einem vorbau doch irgendwie hínzubekommen sein. der müsste ja noch nicht mal superleicht, oder sonstwas sein. einfach 5° und diese fein gerillte thomson-oberfläche


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. Dezember 2009)

5° ist doch Mist. Den sollte es in 9° oder 12° geben. 
Aber es gibt ihn nicht. Und wenn, dann hätte er wahrscheinlich einen 31,8 mm Durchmesser und alle hier würden doch wieder schimpfen. Aber genug davon, ich hab einen Lenker...

Achja, mein Schaltgedöns. Shimano XT, ich hatte kurz an SRAM gedacht, aber ich schalte lieber mit Shimano Hebeln, daran kann man nix ändern. 
Einzige Besonderheiten: Das Schaltwerk hat einen kurzen Käfig und die Schraube an der Umwerferschelle ist (entg. dem Foto) aus Titan...





Leider muss ich die Reduzierhülsen verwenden (31,8 mm), evt. ersetze ich den Umwerfer mal durch einen 950er XTR mit richtigem Schellenmaß...





Jeder weiß, wie aktuelle XT-Shifter aussehen.


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> eben! ein lenker sollte verglichen mit einer stütze, oder einem vorbau doch irgendwie hínzubekommen sein. der müsste ja noch nicht mal superleicht, oder sonstwas sein. einfach 5° und diese fein gerillte thomson-oberfläche



für das ,würde ich wieder meine ti lenker wegmontieren 
@ jesus aufbaufäden sind zum klugscheizzen prädestiniert


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. Dezember 2009)

Das ist mir nicht neu. 
Was sind das für Ti Lenker, die Du an Deinen Bikes hast, Don?


----------



## versus (22. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> für das ,würde ich wieder meine ti lenker wegmontieren



da darf ich gar nicht sagen, dass ich eben einen ti-lenker ab-und einen schnöden aluriser angeschraubt habe 
im frühling/sommer kommt der 5° wieder dran - von wegen mist - 12° / 15° ist doch für ssp-fixie-hipster-spacken


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Dezember 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Das ist mir nicht neu.
> Was sind das für Ti Lenker, die Du an Deinen Bikes hast, Don?







hab sie auf ebay geschossen aus hong kong....*25.4 *, sehen gut aus und biegensich  auch nicht, tun ihren job seit monaten ganz gut


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Dezember 2009)

Wie jedermann hier weiß, gibt es nur einen Flaschenhalter, welcher in Frage kommt: 





ok, gegen Ringle H2O hätte ich auch nix, liegt aber keiner mehr rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (7. Januar 2010)

So, leider gibt es noch keine Bilder vom Komplettrad. Zum einen ist es noch nicht im finalen Zustand, zum anderen fehlt hier das richtige Wetter, um schöne Fotos zu machen. Das werde ich natürlich nachholen...

Eigentlich ist an diesem Rad kein Tuning erlaubt, 2010 sind keine weiteren Investitionen in Fahrräder oder Tuning genehmigt (ja, die guten Vorsätze für's neue Jahr  ). 
Trotzdem ist mir das rostende kleine Race Face Kettenblatt ein Dorn im Auge, und so hab ich mir letztes Jahr noch passenden Ersatz hier im Forum organisiert (Danke Alexander!  )





Die Schnellspanner bekommen Gesellschaft aus dem selben Haus: 





Ein bissel mehr Titan am Rad ist immer gern gesehen und ich schätze mal, der Triebtreter wird seinen Dienst lange klaglos verrichten...


----------



## ChrisCross77 (7. Januar 2010)

Hi, kann mir mal einer sagen wo der Unterschied zwischen einem langen und einem kurzen Schaltwerk liegt. Danke


----------



## Schelliii (7. Januar 2010)

das eine ist lang, das andere nicht.
das bedeutet mit dem langen schaltwerk kannst du größere kapazitäten fahren 

LG


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Januar 2010)

Es ist leichter 
Ja mei, ich find's schöner....
Mit aktuell 44/32/22 und 11-28 isses kein Thema...
Sollte auch mit 11-32 kein Problem geben (falls ich mal Transalp damit fahre o.ä.)


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Januar 2010)

Auf das Mistwetter geschi$$en, hier ist mal ein Bild vom fertigen Radl:





Weil's grad mal sauber ist...
Die HR Bremse ist noch vom Cube geliehen. Sonst der vorläufige Endstand. Die Thomson Stütze in 27,2 mm konnte ich noch auftreiben, sogar mit symmetrischer Klemmplatte, die für das schräge Gestell des Flite optimal paßt. Die Ergonomie des Ritchey Lenkers mag mir nicht gefallen, u. U. werde ich auf einen Syntace Vector umsteigen, mal sehen. 
Gewicht um die 10,3 kg. 
Und nein, die Kurbel ist nicht fliederfarben, die is "pewter"


----------



## 2Burgen (8. Januar 2010)

Schickes Rad. Könte man neidisch werden.

Viel Spaß mit dem Schmuckstück.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2010)

nice


----------



## cluso (8. Januar 2010)

Schönes Rad, tolle Anlage...



...und die Getränke sind auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Januar 2010)

... ich  wusste es
die weiss gabel stört mein lieber...ausser du machst weisse schöne jesusfreaks decals auf den rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (8. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Der Rahmen gefällt mir!  Warum hab ich keinen ? 

Robert


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Blumen. 
Ich werde versuchen, mir Kocmo Decals zu organisieren... Mal sehen.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Der Rahmen gefällt mir!  Warum hab ich keinen ?
> 
> Robert


ich glaube da du unersätlich bist
brauchst du sofort einen
gibt dir 2-3 wochen ruhe... aber du weisst naher kommt wieder das gefühl des ohhhh das will ich auch....
p.s  ich bin kuriert


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Januar 2010)

schick geworden  
die gabel passt perfekt 
viel spass!

ciao
flo


----------



## cluso (8. Januar 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.
> Ich werde versuchen, mir Kocmo Decals zu organisieren... Mal sehen.




Ich weiss jemand bei dem du NICHT bestellen solltest...


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Januar 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Ich weiss jemand bei dem du NICHT bestellen solltest...



Wie meinen? 

Hatte schon mal angefragt bei Kocmo direkt, von wegen Radon umlabeln usw. War wohl ein Fehler, alle E-mails wurden gekonnt ignoriert! 

Die Sache mit den Radon Decals war auch überraschend angenehm: 
ich hatte mich ja schon mit abbeizen etc. auseinander gesetzt, widerliches Zeug, dieses organische Lösungsmittel. Dann kam das gute Stück an und das waren alles nur Aufkleber . Jene waren dann mit Fön und Bremsenreiniger binnen 30 min entfernt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Januar 2010)

Ich muss das Rad erstmal ein Wenig auf mich wirken lassen, um eine klare Aussage treffen zu können.


----------



## cluso (8. Januar 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wie meinen?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6706680&postcount=883

Bitte schön.


----------



## xXwannabeXx (8. Januar 2010)

Also mir will das Rad nicht so recht gefallen.
Die Kurbel passt überhaupt nicht. Zusammen mit der Gabel wird das ganze schon unerträglich.
Der Schriftzug am Vorbau passt nicht zu dem am Lenker, das Rot findet sich so gut wie nur im unteren 1/3 des Radls.

Aber um fair zu sein:
Es ist Kocmo Winterradl 0.9b ,also wird sich ohnehin noch einiges ändern schätze ich


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Januar 2010)

Ach, soviel wird sich gar nicht ändern. Das Radl fährt sich 1a, genug Federweg (für meine Gewohnheiten schon sehr viel), spritzige Geometrie, eine echte Spaßmaschine! 
Der Lenker hat keinen Schriftzug  

, gerade Sattelklemme, Stütze und Vorbau passen perfekt. 
Die roten Speichennippel hab ich einfach keinen Bock zu tauschen, wenn, dann speiche ich den LRS mir silbernen Speichen neu ein. Und die roten Flaschenhalterschrauben, naja...  Den Einstellknopf der Federgabel lasse ich def. nicht umeloxieren! 
Sollte mir eine schwarze Turbine LP über den Weg laufen, dann tausche ich die natürlich aus. Die Langweiligkeit einer aktuellen XT gepaart mit geringer Lagerhaltbarkeit der Shimano HT II Innenlager hab ich soweit schon mal vermieden, das war das Ziel.


----------



## supiboy (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo, gibt es noch jemanden der eine Thomson Sattelklemme haben will? Würde mir eine in USA bestellen, bei paar mehr könnte man Versand sparen.


----------



## gtbiker (14. Januar 2010)

kauf die doch einfach bei chainreactioncycles, billiger wirst du die nicht bekommen.


----------



## supiboy (14. Januar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> kauf die doch einfach bei chainreactioncycles, billiger wirst du die nicht bekommen.



da gibt es die erst ab März wieder. Und in USA mit Versand 22 ist auch ok.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (14. Januar 2010)

Ach das Rad ist prima, ich störe mich eher an dem Schaltwerk. Sicher, es wird super funktionieren aber ein älteres 952 XTR mit kurzem! und schwarzem! Käfig würde viel besser aussehen. Erstrecht da die Kurbel schon XTR grau ist. Das kostet dich keine 30 Euro, überlegs dir.


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Januar 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, tolle Anlage...
> 
> ...und die Getränke sind auch nicht zu verachten.



das Thema mit NAD und Whisky hatten wir doch schon mal, oder??

Tolles Radl Herr Freak!

 Pfeiff auf das Wetter, das Ding gehört gefahren!


----------



## cluso (15. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> das Thema mit NAD und Whisky hatten wir doch schon mal, oder??
> 
> Tolles Radl Herr Freak!
> 
> Pfeiff auf das Wetter, das Ding gehört gefahren!



Stimmt, ich erinnere mich da dunkel an was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnrider (4. Februar 2010)

hi, schönes rad. gibt es den rahmen auch solo zu erwerben 
bei radon im netz nur als komplettbike. 
bei kocmo wohl nur mit oversize steuerrohr.
bleibt wohl nur nach bonn fahren, oder im preissausschreiben gewinnen. 
welche rahmenhöhe hat das schöne teil denn? 

bis danne


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Februar 2010)

Das ist der 20 " Rahmen. Gibt's wohl so nur komplett. Geometrie hier. Oder bei Kocmo, dann aber andere Details, wie Sattelstützendurchmesser und integr. Steuersatz (igitt) 
Ist für meine Begriffe ziemlich kurz, geht gut ab aufm Trail.  
Hättest Du Interesse?
Sollte mir jemand ein gleichwertig ausgestattetes 29er mit schönem Stahlrahmen im Tausch anbieten, könnte ich ggf. schwach werden


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Februar 2010)

AHA......


----------

